# Graphic Notation



## Michael_Jan (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey guys, i use Finale to do my graphic notation, but finale never increase the graphic staff, i´m finale user since 2003. i wanna know about the sibelius. how is the graphic tools?


----------



## musicpete (Aug 31, 2008)

What do you mean with "graphic notation"? 20th century effects à la Ligeti, Penderecki, etc?

If yes, then avoid Sibelius. I have been using it since Version 1.4 and the graphics side was always barely rudimentary and even that little part sucks big time. Using Sibelius, the easiest way to achieve these things is to draw them in Paint and import as .BMP.

Numerous requests from my side, as well as emails never had any effect besides a sales respesentative mailing me and trying to sell me the upgrade to v5 by lieing about the "great new features", none of which even remotely resembles what I requested or need.

It's still a good notation program, though.


----------



## Michael_Jan (Sep 1, 2008)

What do you mean with "graphic notation"? 20th century effects à la Ligeti, Penderecki, etc?

Yes. 

Finale does that, but i think they can make the tools much more easier to use!!

Check this image

http://rapidshare.com/files/141826719/1.JPG.html

For me, to do that kind of sheet, it takes a lifetime hehehe it could be much more faster e easy to do if the finale team increase the shape designer.


----------

